# Lewiston, MI - Northern MI ISO Sno-Way Parts



## welj50 (Nov 13, 2019)

Hello all Long time member but email address changed so new user account.
I have a Sno-Way 25D. I am looking for the mounting hardware for truck side. We are installing on a 2001 F 350 . The Sno way dealer does not have what I need and the only other place I could find online wants $650. that includes the nose part I already have. Also any advise or links is welcomed as I have never used a sno way before. I have ran a Boss V for years. Here is a list of the parts: 
(1) 96103547 Plate, Front, RH 
(1) 96103548 Plate, Front, LH
(1) 96103545 Bracket, Front, RH
(1) 96103546 Bracket, Front, LH
(1) 96103602 Assembly, Rear Mounting Bracket, RH
(1) 96103601 Assembly, Rear Mounting Bracket, LH 
Thanks


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd spend the 650 and just keep extra parts. 
Snow way is not a popular brand, and if you do find what your looking for used, it will be pure luck.... or super far away.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I’m heading up to Mio tonight, if you find what you’re looking for in the Detroit area in the next few hours, I can meet you up there.


----------



## welj50 (Nov 13, 2019)

I ta


BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm heading up to Mio tonight, if you find what you're looking for in the Detroit area in the next few hours, I can meet you up there.


I Thank you very much will let you know


----------



## welj50 (Nov 13, 2019)

BTW if anyone has a pic of how a 25d mounts to a f 350 that would be helpful as well. I have the diagram but looking at my truck it seems the front plates would block the leaf spring bolt.


----------



## welj50 (Nov 13, 2019)

350 for mount from dealer fits now


----------



## welj50 (Nov 13, 2019)

tearing down pump i seen this. ball is seated in the spring is that normal?




  








Ball2




__
welj50


__
Dec 27, 2019











  








Ball




__
welj50


__
Dec 27, 2019


----------

